# A gift from Bob. (Aristocrat Humi)



## SgtStriker (Mar 7, 2007)

Well After waiting about 8 weeks my Aristocrat finally arrived and it is truly a wonderful piece of funiture and was definately worth the wait. It has tons of room. I just got done loading her up and I thought I would share somes Pics. I hope the photos come out well, I'm not that good at posting pics online.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

No see pics


----------



## SgtStriker (Mar 7, 2007)

I'll have to figure out what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## Prefy (Mar 6, 2007)

You need to go to a a website and get them to host the pictures for you.

The site I always use is imageshack.us

If ya need any help done hesitate to ask.


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Go to Photobucket, then upload the pictures. After that it gives you four options from which to copy, choose the last option. When you post, paste the link it will show up as a pic. Took me a week to figure it out


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

or just take out the "?a=0" at the end of each link.


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

SgtStriker said:


> I'll have to figure out what I'm doing wrong.


Did you buy the invisible humi? The one the wife can't see?


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

Here you go sir, The Professor called the issue it was just a name issue..

That is a real nice looking humi you got there sir and I see you have NO problem filling it up!!


----------



## mostholycerebus (Sep 24, 2006)

You got the Aristocrat humi as a gift? What a generous guy. Nice score.


----------



## SgtStriker (Mar 7, 2007)

Thank you very much for the help. I'll try and figure out how to post the other photos correctly. Sorry everyone, I'm just not that computer literate.


----------



## SgtStriker (Mar 7, 2007)

mostholycerebus said:


> You got the Aristocrat humi as a gift? What a generous guy. Nice score.


No it wasn't a gift, just a play on words. They ain't cheap but you get what you pay for. Bob did a great job and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

awsmith4 said:


> Go to Photobucket, then upload the pictures. After that it gives you four options from which to copy, choose the last option. When you post, paste the link it will show up as a pic. Took me a week to figure it out


yeah, I was very challenged until I found photobucket and now feellike a pro.


----------



## paul95se (Sep 23, 2007)




----------



## Prefy (Mar 6, 2007)

paul95se said:


>


Harsh:hn


----------



## paul95se (Sep 23, 2007)

Prefy said:


> Harsh:hn


That's why I added the smiley. Just kidding with him


----------



## SgtStriker (Mar 7, 2007)

Ok with the help of awsmith4, I think I figured this out. I'm keeping my fingers crossed because I truly do suck at the Internet, but like my Dad always said you learn from doing and I've learned a bit tonight. Thanks to everyone that gave me all the good advise.


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

THAT my friend is one fine looking humi!
Congrats :tu


----------



## SgtStriker (Mar 7, 2007)

paul95se said:


>


So true so true :r . My 14 year old neice can run rings around me on the computer.


----------



## paul95se (Sep 23, 2007)

SgtStriker said:


> So true so true :r . My 14 year old neice can run rings around me on the computer.


Joke is still on me though since you have an Aristocrat and I don't :r


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

Wow..that thing is sweet!! Very Nice Choice :tu


----------



## My371 (Jan 23, 2008)

That's one fine piece of furniture you have there!:tu

If I may kindly ask...What is that "round" thing(holes in it) with a "handle"?

Looks interesting!


----------



## Tapewormboy (Apr 18, 2006)

Very nice!!!

What is the set up on the circulating fans? Do they only run when the humidifier unit is running or can you set up the fans to run independently?


----------



## mash (Jul 24, 2007)

The pics were worth the wait. It's beautiful. Enjoy it.
BTW, you'll be amazed at how much you can fit in an Aristocrat if it's packed right. Bob's estimates are conservative.


----------



## SgtStriker (Mar 7, 2007)

My371 said:


> TIf I may kindly ask...What is that "round" thing(holes in it) with a "handle"?
> 
> Looks interesting!


It's a princeton cigar cutter by csonka, I makes V cuts. You put the end of the cigar in either of the holes and pull the handle and it makes a very nice V cut. It's made from Walnut. To tell the truth I don't use it that much anymore. I saw one in a B&M and thought it was neat.


----------



## Diesel (Dec 15, 2007)

That my friend, is a work of art.

Perhaps one day I'll step up to the plate. 

How is it holding the humidity? How many days did it take to get seasoned?


----------



## SgtStriker (Mar 7, 2007)

Tapewormboy said:


> Very nice!!!
> 
> What is the set up on the circulating fans? Do they only run when the humidifier unit is running or can you set up the fans to run independently?


It has fans at the Top Behind the two upper draws and a fan at the bottom that sits on top of the humidification sysytem. Bob Calls it the set it and forget it system. I think the fans only run when the it's trying to up the humidity, but I could be wrong. You do hear the fans run every once in a while. It's just a quiet hum, but I do hear them going on and off.


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow I'm super jealous - great looking setup!


----------



## SgtStriker (Mar 7, 2007)

Diesel said:


> How is it holding the humidity? How many days did it take to get seasoned?


It took two days and then it was rock solid at 65%. I had the doors open for a little while and it dropped down to 51%, but it was back up to 65% within about an hour and a half. It seals really tight. The draws and the doors pull themselves closed and make a very nice seal.


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

:dr

bob????????


----------



## runningonmt64 (Mar 25, 2006)

Wow, what a setup. Congrats :tu


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

You bought the best from the best.

Great looking humidor ! :tu


----------



## The Mum (Mar 28, 2007)

Glad you received yours also. Mine is working really good and I'm very happy.
Lots of luck with this fine piece of furniture!!


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

Congrats on the new Aristocrat. It looks very pretty.


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Beautiful humidor, excellent choice, I have an Aristocrat as well and Bobs work is awesome.


----------



## My371 (Jan 23, 2008)

SgtStriker said:


> It's a princeton cigar cutter by csonka, I makes V cuts. You put the end of the cigar in either of the holes and pull the handle and it makes a very nice V cut. It's made from Walnut. To tell the truth I don't use it that much anymore. I saw one in a B&M and thought it was neat.


Thanks for the info! Cool lookin'...Even if you don't use it.:tu

I'll have to try the V cut.


----------



## rainman (Apr 13, 2007)

Oh man I'm looking forward to the delivery from Bob in March! Looks like we ordered very similar cabinets - I didn't go all the way with the glass top but did opt for the beveled glass and raised panel doors like yourself. Enjoy!


----------



## Vorb (Dec 10, 2007)

That is truly beautiful - congrats.

Could you provide a URL and a model # for that ?


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

Tapewormboy said:


> Very nice!!!
> 
> What is the set up on the circulating fans? Do they only run when the humidifier unit is running or can you set up the fans to run independently?


I think it's fair to say that many of us have added a battery operated oust fan to help with the circulation.

nice humi, congrats!


----------



## Sir Ashton (Sep 2, 2007)

That is beautiful, brudda! Very, very nice. I'm convinced that is the route I am going sometime this year.


----------



## okierock (Feb 24, 2006)

Very nice.:tu

Whats the model number on that sucker.


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

Very nice . Another Fuente Whore I see ! :ss


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Damn.
That thing is gorgeous.


----------



## gamayrouge (Dec 21, 2007)

Diggin' your aristocrat for sure! Can't wait till I own one.


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

That is a beautiful looking humi. That seals the deal, I starting drawing plans yesterday, and I am going to the shop this weekend to begin construction on my own cabinet humi. Nice Choice.......:tu


----------

